# Site Layout & Colors



## TxBuilder (Dec 24, 2005)

Anyone have any complaints over the layout or color scheme?


----------



## rabadger (Dec 25, 2005)

I don't have any.


----------



## Gary (Dec 26, 2005)

Looks fine to me.


----------

